# fin rot cured :) now what to do?



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well its been over 3 weeks since I notice my gouramis had fin rot, and I aint going to lie I didnt think they where going to make it, almost all thier fins and tail fins where gone, and they could barly swim, and where laying on thier sides at the bottom of the tank, so lets just say my hope for them where not looking good, so I took them out put them in a hospital tank thinking they would die in thier, but at the last second I decided to go buy melafix "even though people on here say it will kill gourami's" and decided to treat them for it, well first week went by and they still where holding on but didnt look any better, then week two went by and thier fins stopped rotting but they still looked grim, and now its week three and in the last few days you can see thier fins comming back and they are up and swimming and eating like normal.

So now I'm just happy as hell that I think I sucessfully cured fin rot on both of them, and they had it bad so it even makes me feel that much better that they survived, now my question is when is it safe to return them to thier tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Once the fins have grown back and the water in the main tank is good, you can risk it. Likely they will have some immunity to getting it again. Do check for sharp ornaments, water quality and fin-nippers. Fin-rot can happen 'out of the blue' but it often has a trigger to help it get started.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

well it was never my water cause i tested it right away and it tested good, non of the other fish got it ethier, but the fin nipping might have been the cause i have tiger barbs in thier and when i first put them in i noticed they had nipped at the danios a few times, but the danios are fine, and the barbs have calmed down and dont nip anymore, one of the gourami's fins are already back to about 75% was pretty amazed how fast they are growing back figured it would take months. but i feel leaving in the little ass hospital tank for almost a month cant make for a happy life so i want to get them out of thier as soon as possible


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Awww. No Fair! My Big Cory's been in his tank without the betta for over a week and his fins haven't gotten any better!  (And the little one's fins haven't grown back either even after years)


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

ive been useing melafix on them, and it seems to be working, it will take time im sure before thier fins are back to thier former glory, but im just glad they made it, i didnt think i would be able to cure them for how far gone they where.

You could try melafix its suppose to premote fin growth.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks! I'll see if I can find some.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

WalMart, of all places, carries Melafix. At least our Walmart does...


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I didn't see it when I went to the wal mart in my town


----------

